# Things That You Know Aren't Good For You But You Still Do Them Anyway?



## Ivanchuk (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi All.

My guess is that none of us are perfect little angels in life. We all have our weaknesses. Are there things that you do in life that you know aren't good for you, but you still do them regardless? Here are a few of mine:

1. I drink insane amounts of coffee.
2. I stay up all hours of the night.
3. I can't eat cashews in moderation. I suck 'em down like water.
4. I drink lots Coca Cola while I'm staying up all hours of the night.


Peace.
Ivanchuk


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh boy, got a while...I am a walking poster child for what not to do.  Oddly enough, I never had the urge to take up smoking, can't stand the smell.  Drugs never interested me. 

I don't drink soda pop either, but look out if there's a good bottle of wine, or a nice mellow whiskey around.  I have been known to dance on the table and shoot out the lights on occasion. 

I really need to stop this as an old inebriated woman falling off the table, shooting herself in the foot on the way down would not be a pretty sight when the paramedics came to clean up the mess.  Besides, it's getting harder to crawl up on the table with a knee replacementlayful:

Just took up drinking coffee when I retired three years ago, but only in the morning and two cups is about it. 

I stay up too late, and get up too early to have quality rest, but don't mind snoozing in the lounge chair in the afternoon if I give in and sit down.

I eat too much and need to lose weight, but really I am so over caring about it anymore.  Let the good times roll, and me too...and that reminds me I promised to bake the guys a chocolate cake today.  Okay, let's be honest on the outside chance I could go to hell for lying,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 what the guys really want is beer, what I want is a chocolate cake.

Attitude wise, one of the worst things I am cultivating to a higher level of finesse in my dotage is telling people what I really think...I tend not to be tactful at times as my patience level is relatively non-existent anymore.  I really do try to rein this in, but sometimes the devil just prods me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Example, I intensely dislike ill-behaved children (which most are these days, and yes I know it's the fault of the parents and not theirs) and am not above telling the restaurant host to seat me in the kid free section.  I get some stink-eye looks, but don't care.  

Let's hear about your bad behaviors, bad loves company!


----------



## Anne (Oct 27, 2013)

Ivanchuk, I am prone to do all those things except for the soda - an open Pepsi might stay in the fridge until it's completely flat.....guess I should just quit buying it.

I sit too much, for lack of real work to do, but don't seem to want to exercise or walk enough without company.  I'd give a lot for the boundless energy I used to have.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 27, 2013)

> OG wrote:.....  I have been known to dance on  the table and shoot out the lights on occasion. .............



Ooohhh, how I wish I'd done that! 





> OG again:....  I stay up too late, and get up too early to have quality rest, but don't  mind snoozing in the lounge chair in the afternoon if I give in and sit  down.
> 
> I eat too much and need to lose weight, but really I am so over caring  about it anymore.  Let the good times roll, and me too....
> ............Attitude wise, one of the worst things I am cultivating to a higher  level of finesse in my dotage is telling people what I really think...I  tend not to be tactful at times as my patience level is relatively  non-existent anymore.  I really do try to rein this in, but sometimes  the devil just prods me.



Well hellooo soulmate! 







> Ivanchuk wrote:
> 2. I stay up all hours of the night.
> 3. I can't eat cashews in moderation. I suck 'em down like water.
> 4. I drink lots Coca Cola while I'm staying up all hours of the night.



All of the above here too.

Plus I smoke... tch how baaaad is that?!!



Just did a ramble on the virtues of hedonism on another thread, nice to know others have found the trick to enjoying life.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 30, 2013)

It's hard to believe there are only four of us on this forum that have any bad habits lingering into our waning years...should we start thinking about mending our dastardly ways?.............Naaaaaaww!layful:layful:layful:layful:


----------



## Katybug (Oct 30, 2013)

OG posted:  Only 4 people with bad habits on this thread.

Oh, my dear, I have them, just don't have an hour it would take to list them all right now!  This has been a heavy work week and I'm counting the minutes 'til the wk-end when I can catch up on the board!


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 30, 2013)

_Katy i haven't got the time to write all of mine, i want to go to bed sometime in the next few hours,i'll tell ya one thing my weakness is chocolate and i just had some_


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2013)

I've thought and thought about this but I honestly cannot come up with a *single* bad habit that I now have or indeed have _ever_ had. In fact, one would not be stretching the truth to say that my life has been exemplary.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 30, 2013)

> I've thought and thought about this but I honestly cannot come up with a *single bad habit that I now have or indeed have ever had. In fact, one would not be stretching the truth to say that my life has been exemplary.*


* 


Phil...I think you're in the wrong thread...didn't you mean to post this in the current thread we have going titled "LIES"? *layful:


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 30, 2013)

*TWH* said:  





> I don't want the chocolate cake but I'd take some pound cake with strawberries over top, and a drizzle of that moonshine on top of the strawberries



 Oh yeah, now you're talking...did you know they now have 'shine in berry flavor....mmm, come on over, I'll grab a can of whipped creme too, and we'll have us a party, hillbilly style!



*KatyBug  *said.....





> Oh, my dear, I have them, just don't have an hour it would take to list them all right now! This has been a heavy work week and I'm counting the minutes 'til the wk-end when I can catch up on the board!



Looking forward to it, Katy!  If you're so inclined, grab a can of whip creme and come on over too.
In fact, everyone is invited...that's another one of my weaknesses...a good party!

*Jillaroo*...if you hurry I still have a few pieces of that chocolate creme cheese cake I baked..most of it is hanging in a glob on my left ass cheek now though.  Like I said, what the guys really want is beer, which leaves the cake for me!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> * Phil...I think you're in the wrong thread...didn't you mean to post this in the current thread we have going titled "LIES"? *layful:



Oopsies.

... never mind. 

I wouldn't know where to start - the booze, the drugs, the women or the small furry mammals. :indecisiveness:

Of course I no _longer_ engage in these activities, but like *Wind Song* they stay on my mind ...


----------



## terra (Oct 30, 2013)

OK... I'll fess up.  When I spread peanut butter on my toast, I always stick my finger in the jar and help myself to a huge dollop before i put it away.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 30, 2013)

_I used to do that too Terra, but not for years_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow...Terra..that's all ya' got...nothing like maybe eating the whole jar of peanut butter or somethin'?


----------



## terra (Oct 30, 2013)

Now ya got me Azarkgal !...  

 

I forgot to mention the Ginger Marmalade.... yep !..  not only do I "trowel" it on the toast, I scoop it from the jar as well !


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 30, 2013)

terra said:


> Now ya got me Azarkgal !...
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention the Ginger Marmalade.... yep !..  not only do I "trowel" it on the toast, I scoop it from the jar as well !




Well, now Terra...that's more like it! layful:  MMM..ginger marmalade?  Never heard of it, where do you get it?


----------



## drifter (Oct 30, 2013)

I probably have a bad habit or two but just haven't identified them yet. I'll think on it.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 30, 2013)

*Phil* said:  





> Oopsies.
> 
> ... never mind.
> 
> ...



Gee, did you go cold turkey and give them all up at once? Not even one small furry mammal anymore?..a sad, pathetic sheltered life you must live without at least one.  

 In my youth I used to wear Windsong, and Imprevue...almost forgot about those...hmm, wonder if they still make them .


----------



## terra (Oct 30, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Well, now Terra...that's more like it! layful:  MMM..ginger marmalade?  Never heard of it, where do you get it?



It's made by an Aussie company called "IXL"..... not too sure if it's available worldwide.

Although it only contains 12% ginger, it's really yummy with that unique ginger tang.
http://www.ixlatjam.com.au/?p=855


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Gee, did you go cold turkey and give them all up at once? Not even one small furry mammal anymore?..a sad, pathetic sheltered life you must live without at least one.



Yes, it IS a sad, pathetic and sheltered life, and no, no small furry mammals at _all_ - not even so much as a single aye-aye ...



As for the exact timing and methodology of giving them up: yes, it was simultaneous cold-turkey. One day I was lubricated, medicated, satiated and mammalated, and the next, _nada_. Zip. Zilch. Square root of zero. :crushed:

I don't recommend it to any but the strongest of mortals.



> In my youth I used to wear Windsong, and Imprevue...almost forgot about those...hmm, wonder if they still make them .



Wal-Mart, Target, Sears are among the stores that still carry Windsong ...


----------



## TICA (Oct 31, 2013)

It is a matter of perception.   You may think I drink too much wine - I don't;  I do smoke and will admit to that bad habit but I only smoke outside and now that the weather has turned, I've cut down a lot;  I swear - yup - nothing is expressive as the "f**k" word - noun, adjective, verb - fits every scenario; I don't get out of bed until 8:30 every morning;  I don't take very much seriously unless it really is; ......AND I'm hooked on television - it is on all day although I really only start to watch it around 6 when the political panels come on.  I think I just like to hear the buzz of voices.   I don't read enough anymore.

Confessions of blah, blah blah!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2013)

Hot dogs. 'Nuff said.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 31, 2013)

I just asked my wife to assist .... she's making a list, so I'll get back to you in a week or so.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2013)

Hot Fudge Sundaes.....


----------



## Katybug (Oct 31, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> *Phil* said:
> 
> Gee, did you go cold turkey and give them all up at once? Not even one small furry mammal anymore?..a sad, pathetic sheltered life you must live without at least one.
> 
> In my youth I used to wear Windsong, and Imprevue...almost forgot about those...hmm, wonder if they still make them .



OMG, I haven't thought about Windsong in decades, cannot believe you even remembered it,  but I'll shop around for ya. I've read and know for a fact that Monks wear it!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2013)

Katybug said:


> OMG, I haven't thought about Windsong in decades, cannot believe you even remembered it,  but I'll shop around for ya. I've read and know for a fact that Monks wear it!



LOL! Nah, monks wear - or used to wear - Calvin Black, Aramis and Pinaud Clubman Special Reserve. 

... now they just wear Solitude, Introspection and Old-Fart Fantasy.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 31, 2013)

TICA said:


> It is a matter of perception.   You may think I drink too much wine - I don't;  I do smoke and will admit to that bad habit but I only smoke outside and now that the weather has turned, I've cut down a lot;  I swear - yup - nothing is expressive as the "f**k" word - noun, adjective, verb - fits every scenario; I don't get out of bed until 8:30 every morning;  I don't take very much seriously unless it really is; ......AND I'm hooked on television - it is on all day although I really only start to watch it around 6 when the political panels come on.  I think I just like to hear the buzz of voices.   I don't read enough anymore.
> 
> Confessions of blah, blah blah!



One of the only good thing about getting older, TICA, and speaking for myself -- no need to apologize for anything we do...just do what makes you feel good.  

I've laughed for years over a comment made by a former employer...."If we could no longer use the "F" word, I'll have to close the business -- I won't be able to communicate!"   Have to admit, and usually alone, but sometimes there is just not a word that will work quite as well!


----------



## Katybug (Oct 31, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> LOL! Nah, monks wear - or used to wear - Calvin Black, Aramis and Pinaud Clubman Special Reserve.
> 
> ... now they just wear Solitude, Introspection and Old-Fart Fantasy.



Gawd, Phil, you're bringing up some of my most recent wonderful memories with Old-Fart Fantasy.  Haven't a clue, is that designer?  I'm very materialistic.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 31, 2013)

I think the small furry mammal fetish may need treating Phil... your latest victims have put a out contract on you.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 31, 2013)

*TWH*:  





> Swearing ---- I forgot about that detestable habit. That is because I swear so much, it's second nature these days. I never used to swear



 OMG..I can't believe I forgot swearing too...you see, it's so second nature to me also that I don't even think of it as a bad habit, and I can't say I never used to swear, unless I go to the "LIES" thread....

 Okay...Right off, I'll admit it I love to swear...nothing gets the feelings and emotions across like, "I can't believe this bumble c**k s****r bee just stung me."...or as in referring to politicians..."What a bunch of f***king idiot swamp leaches.", or in the case of pain, such as if I smash my finger in the car door, or something equally painful, like a 1000 pound horse standing on my instep, while stomping the ground with his opposite leg, as he snakes his head around to take a bite of flesh from my arm at the same time....M****r F*****ker, SOB, B*****d,  is indeed very helpful and soothing. 

Spewing out as many swear words that comes to mind in one long string, without taking a breath is especially effective in dire situations.

Also, swearing releases a lot of anger that may have prevented me from kicking a dent in the car door or giving the stallion a pointed boot where it is most effective.

Somehow swearing makes pain feel better, so much quicker.

 I've learned there are places where it is not appropriate to swear, for instance, where I am not in control of the situation, such as during mammos, or other unpleasant medical procedures. 

Technicians and doctors seem to view swearing as a personal affront, and restraining myself seems to curtail them from smashing the melons even more, or exacting more pain than necessary for some other dastardly deed they are performing..  
Actually, I don't count swearing as a bad habit, as much as a means to an end.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 31, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I think the small furry mammal fetish may need treating Phil... your latest victims have put a out contract on you.



As a former professional groomer, I will tell you that if you were caught fondling the coat of one these highly groomed small show mammals, it would earn you 10 broken fingers and boot out the door, with swearing involved.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2013)

I can't believe the language on this thread, unbefu**inglievable!! :wtf:    Well, I just got done handing out the candy to the little trick or treaters, and a bad habit I have is pigging out on it, and having to go to the store again before Halloween and re-up.  

 I try to control it, but I still like to eat good sweets, not the junky Halloween stuff, and that really hinders losing the 15 pounds I have to drop.  Diabetes is around the corner for me, but I try to balance it out with some exercise and healthy eating too.  So far so good, but the holiday season always seems to be worse.

I don't like liquor in eggnog, but when they start to sell the Southern Comfort Black Label Eggnog (alcohol free) in the supermarkets, I can down a quart of it in no time if I'm not careful, and stuff like that is a lot of calories and fat....but, I still indulge.  Enjoy a few Fosters now and then, but it's healthy for you, clears the arteries from the eggnog. layful:

All in all, not too many bad habits here, quit smoking 30 years ago, so that one's out of the way.  I think people shouldn't be too strict with themselves, do what makes you happy, and try not to kill yourself in the process.  By the way, those Bichon Frise pups are adorable, worth a couple of broken fingers to pet.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 31, 2013)

TWH:





> Oh geez, I'm on my way. I may even bring two horses if you're lane has dried out. I have four wheel drive but I'm not up for mud-boggin' if the horse trailer's hooked on:drive:


 

LOL....TWH...Mud on my road would be the least of your worries...the 300 feet of bumpy shale rock would be tossing those ponies in the trailer around like a pair of frogs in a blender.  If you stop at the store and get a carton of whipping creme to go with those strawberries, it would probably be sufficiently whipped by the time you got to  my driveway!  That way we could get right to the strawberry cake and moonshine when you get here.  I am trying to break my habit of multi-tasking!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2016)

Okay okay .. I stick Q-tips in my ears even though doctors say not to. I also sometimes go on a sugar/salt binge .. gotta balance these things out or the body complains.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Okay okay .. I stick Q-tips in my ears even though doctors say not to. I also sometimes go on a sugar/salt binge .. gotta balance these things out or the body complains.



Ditto to all those.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm so embarrassed to admit this..... caffeine free diet coke


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

Salty snacks and an overabundance of ice cream when I'm not watching my weight.  It will get you every time.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm an ice cream junkie too - I just can't let it sit peacefully in the freezer.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I'm an ice cream junkie too - I just can't let it sit peacefully in the freezer.



Especially if there's cake to go with it!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 5, 2016)

We like our ice cream with butter tarts here, or, ice cream and bourbon chocolate sauce, oy vey!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 5, 2016)

Cookie said:


> We like our ice cream with butter tarts here, or, ice cream and bourbon chocolate sauce, oy vey!


Both of which sound outstanding.....unless there's blueberry pie to go with the ice cream!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 5, 2016)

Now your talkin' !


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes Saint Ben and Saint Jerry, plus maybe fifteen packets a day of the blue packet sugar substitute in my tea through the day. My daughter in law calls it poison.


----------



## Lon (Apr 5, 2016)

I am extremely well disiplined , I eat and drink moderately, and wisely, don't smoke, and exercise regularly. I am a delightful person to be around because I have a charming temperment and interesting tales to tell.My main fault is being humble and modest.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 5, 2016)

Bless you Lon, here pass the bottle...


----------

